# Atv trails



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Anybody know how to go about getting more trails open for use. I would like to get the two tracks opened up. I do not understand how I can drive my pickup on these trails but not my ATV. Thanks.


----------



## polaris500 (Jul 24, 2010)

It is a county issue. Antrim county opened up all its roads (except highways and a few select roads) a few years ago. It has to be voted on at a county level. Propose it to the local government. It brings in a lot of money just like snowmobiling. The problem is irresponsible riders can do a lot of damage with a quad to the landscape.
If you own property in the county, you pay taxes and your request to have it on the table will carry a lot more weight.
Good luck. We have put 1,000 miles on our quad this summer running the seasonal roads.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks I'll work on that. I also rode 1000 + miles this summer. Some of those on forest roads, the ORV trails in Gladwin co. are terrible.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

flyting said:


> The ORV trails in Gladwin co. are terrible.


A lot of the trails in Ogemaw County are also.


----------



## HighSierra (Dec 3, 2014)

Good luck and keep fighting the good fight! I'll be right there riding with you!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We've have many two tracks up here closed due to irresponsible use of ATVs. I can drive my pick up down the two tracks now but not but not my ATV. Riders are their own worst enemies.


----------

